# Best Product to get rid of cigar smoke smell inside?



## bleech1 (Jul 25, 2006)

I would love to find a product, preferably a candle, that I could light after smoking that would eliminate all traces of smoking in the house. 

The girlfriend seems to be able to smell it as she is driving up the driveway. :hn 

What's the best "smoke-eater" out there?


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Pure Ayr comes highly recommended.

Check out www.cigarmony.com for it, the only thing is that its not a candle. Its a spray that supposed to work way better than fabreeze


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Ventilation and a Lampe Berger do the trick for me.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007D4FN8/002-3186655-2909611?v=glance&n=3375251


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

go to your local chemical supply company and get the same thing we use in hotels its smoke eliminator.. your house might smell like a hotel but the smoke smell will be gone.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Check out JRCigar.com, they have a candle that gets rid of cigar smell!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Pure Ayr comes highly recommended.
> 
> Check out www.cigarmony.com for it, the only thing is that its not a candle. Its a spray that supposed to work way better than fabreeze


I use this stuff. It works excellent in my car. No smell at all !!!!!

Good stuff !!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you smoking freely through the house or just in one room?

KASR


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

100% guaranteed...


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Pure Ayr comes highly recommended.
> 
> Check out www.cigarmony.com for it, the only thing is that its not a candle. Its a spray that supposed to work way better than fabreeze


Pure Ayr works as advertized! Keeps the Longhorn Lounge sweet & "old stogie smell" free, which in turn keeps me able to smoke in there!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Doesn't Bob spray that stuff in his mouth??


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Oust works pretty good.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

A catalytic Fragrance Lamp can be bought at Kirklands ....It is made by The Art of Fragrance....Put oil in catalytic stone absorbs oil from wick, blow it out and it puts a great scent into the room.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd better bookmark this page  hehehe.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Oust works pretty good.


:tpd: So does Odo-Ban. Kills germs too!

:ms NCRM


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

My wife can smell it over the phone, anyway there are companies that clean up after a house fire. Maybe you could contact one of them and see what they use.

Here is one I found. Don't know anything about them but they have a product that may work???

http://www.winsol.com/smoke.htm


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> My wife can smell it over the phone, anyway there are companies that clean up after a house fire. Maybe you could contact one of them and see what they use.
> 
> Here is one I found. Don't know anything about them but they have a product that may work???
> 
> http://www.winsol.com/smoke.htm


Had a fire in the house here way back in 1983 - most of what they sprayed had Oil of Wintergreen in it. Seemed to work real well. Maybe what the "win" in the "winsol" name is.

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I know they are a bit pricey - but I have been real happy with my Csonka air cleaner thingy. Makes the ozone - next morning (or after an hour or so) can't really tell anything was smoked.


Ron


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Bob said:


> A catalytic Fragrance Lamp can be bought at Kirklands ....It is made by The Art of Fragrance....Put oil in catalytic stone absorbs oil from wick, blow it out and it puts a great scent into the room.


Yeah, that's basically a generic Lampe Berger. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

croatan said:


> Yeah, that's basically a generic Lampe Berger. I highly recommend them.


See, I told you this Gorilla Knows his stuff...Don't listen to me listen to the Gorilla with the RG!!:r


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

We use Odo Ban at my rental car agency to get rid of the smoke smell in cars, and it works really well.
Scott


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

Well I picked up 2 of these candles from BargainHumidors.com


I have yet to try them out with a smoke filled room. I'm somewhat skeptical...
Maybe I should pick up the Pure Ayr and hit that smoke with a 1, 2 odor punch!?


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I find that Neutra air works pretty good. I also use incense from time to time, even though it makes my place smell like a pack of hippies!


----------

